# Xboxes. All inclusive resorts. And blowing cash



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok. Love my kids. Beyond anything. They make my life fun. 

But does anyone ever get nostalgic about all the shat you did before your life of paying for swimming lessons. Dance class. Piano. Baseball. Soccer. Guitar lessons. Meal programs at school. Day care. Over priced Halloween costumes. Those never ending scholastic book orders. Those nev
er ending forms from school that ask for money, but you know it's some sort of charity. Calendar drives from each and every sport. Paying ten dollars for the dance recital just so you can see wtf all those expensive monthly dance fees are actually for. And the list goes on and on.... 

....sorry. Started to daydream about a motor cycle and wondered why I didn't have one. Or why I don't have a new xbox one. Or went on a trip to visit bikini clad ladies that serve me cheap booze in over a decade. 

Ahh. Good times...


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

I understand what you mean!  this is one of the reasons i am childfree but this reason is way down on the list !  why not save for the xbox in small amounts ?  nothing left after the mentioned expenses..?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

You're in luck! The xbox one will be discounted down to $350 this holiday season


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

alphaomega said:


> ....sorry. Started to daydream about a motor cycle and wondered why I didn't have one. Or why I don't have a new xbox one. Or went on a trip to visit bikini clad ladies that serve me cheap booze in over a decade.
> 
> Ahh. Good times...


That's why, even before my ex and I split, we never wanted kids. But I did have a motorcycle, a new (at the time) Xbox 360 and trips to Spain and Greece to drink cheap booze.

Good times indeed.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Life without children is VERY different from life with children. The money and time commitments for children are enormous. Its absolutely fine for people who want to make that commitment, but I'm always saddened to see people who seem to have thought that having children wouldn't interfere with the rest of their lives. 


I know one couple who went from childless, two incomes, to 2 children, one job. its pretty clear that they regret it now, but its far to late to undo that decision.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

yep, kids are PHENOMENALLY EXPENSIVE. throw in some college bux, and you are wearing a barrel instead of pants.

But they DO eventually go away, and you do want them armed with enough tools and education to make it in this tough work environment.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Obviously kids change priorities but I do think you do need to take care of yourself to some extent as well. Kind of like the 'airplane' theory...don your own oxygen mask before attempting to help others. The rational of course being if you're passed out you're in no position to help anybody. 

Same goes for these little treats you're talking about. While you can't do all of them all at once anymore you should budget to put aside a little money each pay to 'treat' yourself once in a while.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
you can and should take care of yourselves as well as children, but that doesn't change the enormous commitment that children represent.

The last vacation we took with this other couple before they had kids was a week in the alps, staying in a hotel with a panoramic view of the Matterhorn. We spend the days hiking in the mountains - my friend was an avid runner and would run for miles on the beautiful walking paths.

We still do that sort of vacation several times a year. They haven't been on vacation except to stay with relatives in the last 6 years.


----------



## Bridge (Dec 27, 2013)

BRB tying my tubes.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I never have had freedom of time and money at the same time - before kids I was struggling just to feed myself and pay for tuition (forget saving just a tiny little bit for some luxury, I was able to save a tiny little bit so that I could afford a new winter coat evry three or four years, or new socks etc). Then after graduating with a technology diploma finally found myself earning enough to actually have some disposable income left over, my committed relationship at the time was getting serious, we ended up buying a house. The mortgage was cheap as we bought before the big boom we had here (that tripled the price of real estate) however my fiance's spending habits were a little tricky. By the time that was under control, first child came along etc.

So my whole adult life I've never even been able to afford a vacation somewhere warm, though in 1993 I did go to Hawaii (that was nice).

Now, since selling my house in the spring, I'm finally in the black as far as being able to actually save some money, but its hard to resit the urge to blow through it all.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Ditto, Lon. I've had money and I've had time but I've never had them both concurrently.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I have 2 daughters and no time to take a vacation alone with my wife. We've been married just over 13 years and still haven't been on a honeymoon. We do lots of things together and I don't ever regret having children. Personally, I think if some adult is whining about not being able to have an x-box..... They really aren't an adult at all. Instead of playing video games all hours of the day and night. Spend quality time with the family, go out and interact with real people. Leave the video games to the kids. And be an adult for a change.
Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. It was more of a tongue in cheek post. But whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I daydream about a 2-seater car. Like a little Mazda Coupe or even a Porche. Seriously, a minivan isn't as cool looking as it sounds.

I have two days to make a Wendy Marvel costume by Friday at 2:45. I am sacrificing my lunch period to add purple stripes down the front. Then, tonight, we have to re-dye her hair blue. Yes, no kidding, BLUE.

The bright side is, watching my young teenager and her friends compare whose mom did a better job!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Xboxes. All inclusive resorts. And blowing cash*



Revamped said:


> I daydream about a 2-seater car. Like a little Mazda Coupe or even a Porche. Seriously, a minivan isn't as cool looking as it sounds.
> 
> I have two days to make a Wendy Marvel costume by Friday at 2:45. I am sacrificing my lunch period to add purple stripes down the front. Then, tonight, we have to re-dye her hair blue. Yes, no kidding, BLUE.
> 
> The bright side is, watching my young teenager and her friends compare whose mom did a better job!


Minivans are the best, they can be bought very gently used for dirt cheap, better on gas than a SUV, tons of room inside that can be used for pretty much everything you can think of since you don't really care that much about it (cause it's just a minivan). The best ones have easy to remove seats. I had a 94 voyager that I used for hauling building materials for home repairs, landscaping material (hauled a pallet of sod in it once). Took many loads to the dump, and even camped in it. I hate my sedan, think I'm gonna trade, but will probably get a small truck instead.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Actually, I feel quite the opposite........

Kids are as expensive or CHEAP as you make it!

Just because our society and schools ask you for this stuff and it has become a "norm" does NOT mean you SHOULD do it.

No, we do NOT pay for too many sports, dance lessons and other bull crap. 

No we do NOT pay for "charity" or any other things UNLESS they are "needed".

We do however value the time WE (AS PARENTS) spend WITH our kids doing this stuff (I love sports so that's almost a daily thing.....wife likes crafts.....etc etc). Go ahead, play BBall/Baseball or soccer with my kids. When we play pick up they usually excel over those that were in "leagues" etc. But that's because I play sports with them on regular basis.

You see, at some point, we were convinced that it's best to "pay someone" to do what parents should be doing. Cause parenting is hard and it's WAY easier to just let others do it.

*TO ME, that is NOT parenting. That is simply paying other people do to what you SHOULD be doing.*

And no, College is NOT parents responsibility either. If kids are responsible and have a job, I will contribute and do my best to help....but don't count on it....NOTHING is free.

We LIMIT our spending on sports to 1 per year. Mostly due to the fact that with 4 kids it simply KILLS our family schedule (before practices/games etc).

And unless we are talking school supplies or occasional trip, schools/charities get almost NOTHING from us.

PS. We don't believe in money solving problems or "charities" anyways. These are BUSINESSES, in BUSINESS to make money (and perhaps help those in need as well.....but maintaining business is their job #1).

And before people jump on me and say "its impossible to raise a family on one income or any other excuse".

We have raised/are raising 4 kids in one of the most expensive states in US. We have done this with ONE salary and you are darn right that we jeopardized A LOT to do so.

We didn't do this without help from family, but there has been a time way back when when we had 3 and I was making under 40k a year.

In the end, it was WELL worth it and no kids are NOT expensive at all (quite opposite).

The big question is, how much TIME investment can you make as a parent? And how much are you willing to jeopardize? 

Will you be ok with not buying a car every 3 - 5 years. Will you live without a new TV or shopping sprees?

I see this all around me, American families busting their arse to keep up with Jonses.........wasting their LIFE working for an oversized house they are never in/have no time to live in.......new cars every 3 years......all while completely ignoring their kids/not raising them.

And now you see why I believe that MOST materialistic things are not only worthless but also HARMFUL. We spend ALL of our time working hard to obtain them, then waste even more maintaining them/fixing them and replacing them.....all while our loved ones are ignored.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

XBox thing is a great example too. At what point did it become OK to buy a console as an "in" and then pay monthly charges just to play Online.

That is just SO completely ridicules, just blows my mind.

And at what point did parents actually accepted this and PAID for their kids monthly fees?

No there is NO Xbox in our house, and there never will be one. Cause we don't believe in products that force company business model down our throats (Apple is another great example).

I just refuse to buy products that limit my freedom, sorry.

We do have PCs, but find ourselves going back to the old school games as new games really support above with DLC crap etc. 

First they sell you 1/2 the game then they force you to buy the other 1/2 (which is handful of maps).

You know? Maps used to COME with games.....and people used to CREATE THEM.......Original COD had THOUSANDS of maps from community (which BTW still remains the best COD of all time/COD UO to be exact).


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

DoF said:


> XBox thing is a great example too. At what point did it become OK to buy a console as an "in" and then pay monthly charges just to play Online.
> 
> That is just SO completely ridicules, just blows my mind.
> 
> ...


remember when cheat codes came printed on the booklet that came with the game cartridge? When you rented games they would sometimes even have a photocopy of the booklet included, usually missing the one page you needed to figure something out (and there was no google to look it up on some interwebby).

Yeah I absolutely despise DLC. I have the xbox but have never once paid for an in-game feature, never will.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Barrel? You got a barrel?

Where can I get one. Weathers getting cold...

Will trade for an Atari set with three games.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Lon said:


> remember when cheat codes came printed on the booklet that came with the game cartridge? When you rented games they would sometimes even have a photocopy of the booklet included, usually missing the one page you needed to figure something out (and there was no google to look it up on some interwebby).
> 
> Yeah I absolutely despise DLC. I have the xbox but have never once paid for an in-game feature, never will.


I refuse to buy most modern games all together.

They kind of force you to buy DLC, even if you don't want to. Cause everyone else her is now there are few playing original maps.

So in time, you end up on your own......

Sad state....our gaming industry is in.....


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

From the other end of the kids, D25 emailed me today can she live at home for a few months between jobs? D23 Called for a recipe. D22 is working so many hours she has no time for school or romance (sleeps at home). Planning a vacation for W and Me around S16's summer employment. W is getting pretty protective of that plan. It's been several years. Looking at sleeping in a Yurt and walking on a beach. Picking up shells.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Paying other people to do what you should be doing?

Wtf?

Dude! If you saw me dance, you'd understand why I pay for those classes.

If you heard me play piano, you'd tell me to hire a music teacher.

Yes, kids are good at sports. But that's because I do spend time with them practicing.

I live in probably the smallest house on my middle class neighborhood. Drove the same piece of shat car for twenty years. I have little wants or needs. Probably because I grew up with 5 other siblings in a three bedroom house. Lived cheaply Ate a lot of toast and balognie growing up. Put myself through university flipping eggs and eating a lot of noodles. 

Now I'm an executive. Make some decent coin. Can't complain. Except I do spend my money on my kids. Now, I don't spoil them, but I remember having interests as a child, and my parents never gave me any opportunity to culture my interests.

Oh. Let me regress a bit. My parents weren't actually poor. They just didn't really think about investing time with us. Or supporting our interests very much. Looking back, it's Almost like my siblings and I just sort of fended for ourselves. but we did have an unlimited supply of balognie. And plain macaroni. 

So, growing up like that, I vowed I wouldn't do the same to my kids. If they have an interest, I'll support and encourage them. If one of them wants to join the more competitive sports league that requires more travel and tournaments, I support that. In fact, I'll gladly pay for it. I want them to have the chance to grow and learn, my only stipulation being that if you want to try something, your sticking with it until the end of the sessions. No excuses.

When they come ask me for an iPhone, I just laugh at them and tell them to get a job, then you can get one.

But, yes, there are times, looking back, my first real job out of college, being single, and getting paid stupid money...fk did I blow through some good coin. It's like I was making up for all the no money I had before. Now? I just sock it away in case I need it for my kids. Or a new hot water tank.  Hey, you never know...

Or giving the ex her share of my slave labor.

Like I said....good times! I still daydream about the motorcycle, but I can't justify it in my head. Now.. A couple of decades ago, I wouldn't have given it a second thought.


And I absolutely can't stand the smell of balognie anymore. Strangely enough, I love me a good peanut butter and jelly sand which. 

Oh, and after my kids are self sufficient? Fk yeah! I'm blowing through all the rest of my cash. I'm leaving nothing behind!

And your correct about charities invading the schools now. It pizzez me off to no end. Except now they hide it in a school event. Bring 5 bucks to school and join in on the pizza day for charity! I just don't want to be the dad that sends his kids to school with a sand which and everyone else is having pizza.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. I could have easily started this post...

"remember back in the day before your spouse cheated and you got a divorce, how it felt like you actually could sock away more money than you do now...and how it wasn't so depressing going to work because you didn't have to give away 5 hours of your days wage to that cheating beotch in alimony?"

Ahhhhh Good times.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG! I'm not one to spew about a certain product, but....

You gotta try the Splat! Hair dyes! The cobalt blue looks stunning on my kid!

The homemade dress is done, just purple cuffs and collar to sew on tomorrow. Then dress rehearsal.

Who knew Holloween was so stressfull after they became teenagers?

Two days... Then Snickers and Milky Ways from here!

I deserve that Two-seater... Momma has EARNED it....
,


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Ok. Love my kids. Beyond anything. They make my life fun.
> 
> But does anyone ever get nostalgic about all the shat you did before your life of paying for swimming lessons. Dance class. Piano. Baseball. Soccer. Guitar lessons. Meal programs at school. Day care. Over priced Halloween costumes. Those never ending scholastic book orders. Those nev
> er ending forms from school that ask for money, but you know it's some sort of charity. Calendar drives from each and every sport. Paying ten dollars for the dance recital just so you can see wtf all those expensive monthly dance fees are actually for. And the list goes on and on....
> ...


Just playing devils advocate, but do your kids really need to do so many activities? My kids can choose one sport or activity. That's it. I don't have the time and money for two or more. I don't want to overschedule my life. Its not good for me or for them.

I know something about the flip side of this. I did all that stuff as a kid and I'm no better for it. I took ballet, don't remember a darn thing. Took violin and piano. Can't play a note. Did multiple sports, including swimming all year round, and I burnt out and quit it all by the time I was 14. I hate competion. I don't enjoy any of those sports to watch or to play. Most of my memories of it are negative. I felt i was under presure and I hated it. The only good thing the sports did for me was keep me in shape for a few years, and I guess I still value an active lifestyle, but I learned that as an adult. I could have learned the same thing from one sport that I really enjoyed Rather than 10 things that mean absolutely nothing to me now. As far as I am concerned 90% of those activities were a waste of time and money.

Just saying that you have some control and choice over their schedules and wants. Some of it just comes down to your lifestyle choices. You arent depriving them by limiting activities. Sometimes less really is more. Just my opinion.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

SolidSnake said:


> Just playing devils advocate, but do your kids really need to do so many activities? My kids can choose one sport or activity. That's it. I don't have the time and money for two or more. I don't want to overschedule my life. Its not good for me or for them.
> 
> I know something about the flip side of this. I did all that stuff as a kid and I'm no better for it. I took ballet, don't remember a darn thing. Took violin and piano. Can't play a note. Did multiple sports, including swimming all year round, and I burnt out and quit it all by the time I was 14. I hate competion. I don't enjoy any of those sports to watch or to play. Most of my memories of it are negative. I felt i was under presure and I hated it. The only good thing the sports did for me was keep me in shape for a few years, and I guess I still value an active lifestyle, but I learned that as an adult. I could have learned the same thing from one sport that I really enjoyed Rather than 10 things that mean absolutely nothing to me now. As far as I am concerned 90% of those activities were a waste of time and money.
> 
> Just saying that you have some control and choice over their schedules and wants. Some of it just comes down to your lifestyle choices. You arent depriving them by limiting activities. Sometimes less really is more. Just my opinion.


Agreed

life is best lived at a leisure pace

With 4 kids, even 1 sport per kid = HELL on family schedule


----------

